# Pilot Program for Physician Assistant (PA) credit for SOF medics



## dsl8va (Nov 5, 2019)

I was conducting some research and found the attached article and thought it could be of use to some of you here. Short summary is that USUHS will be overseeing the pilot program and will determine the feasibility of awarding SOF medics with credit towards a PA degree for military operational work and training. The pilot will only take 10 medics from 2021-2023. Supposedly 100/120 credits have been identified for degree completion. The service member will have to complete the pre-requisites and degree completion funded by the Voluntary Education Program. Lastly, you will have to attend a partner school for one year to complete didactics and will return to Joint Special Operations Medical Training Center (JSOMTC) as an instructor.

To me, this seems like a great step, since the last conversation I had with an 18D. He wasn't too happy with how much of his training/experience didn't count much towards a PA masters.


----------

